# South Jersey



## twwtww (Apr 22, 2002)

Looking for a gamer/DM or 2. Barrington/Deptford area.


----------



## twwtww (May 1, 2002)

BUMP


----------



## bwgwl (May 2, 2002)

hey there! i'm in mantua, not far from you. drop me an email (addy is in my profile) and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## twwtww (May 13, 2002)

bump


----------



## AmerginLiath (Jun 30, 2002)

My group's in Cherry Hill.

Drop me a line if you're still looking.
(the_indestructible_man@yahoo.com)


----------



## Mallus (Jul 2, 2002)

*Bright Lights, Big City-State of the Invicible Overlord.*

{Sorry for the subject line. That's the last time I make a Jay McInerny/Judges Guild pun...}.

Anyway, my group lives and plays in Philadelphia. That's not too far, is it? 30min? My South Jersey geography is a little rusty.

We've been on hiatus for a while. But are finally starting up a new campaign, our interest in our gameworld all fired up from the Wizards contest...

Work email is in my profile. Let me know if you're still looking.


----------

